
Make your own cut out models of old computers - edward
https://www.ianvisits.co.uk/blog/2020/04/30/make-your-own-cut-out-models-of-old-computers/
======
Nevada-Smith
Paper models are here:
[http://rockybergen.com/papercraft](http://rockybergen.com/papercraft)

